# Pagan Traditions Endorsed and used by Christians



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Some on here say Easter, Christmas, and other things set as "Holy" holidays should be banned or done away with because they are PAGAN or SATANIC.

Yet the irony is, that every day of their life, those very people who support this and believe this, go on feeding the hypocrisy through the support and constant use of pagan gods EVERY DAY OF THEIR LIVES.  They even attend church on a PAGAN DAY as well....

Sunday: Sun's Day. The Sun gave people light and warmth every day. They decided to name the first (or last) day of the week after the Sun. 

Monday: Moon's Day. The Moon was thought to be very important in the lives of people and their crops. 

Tuesday: Tiw's Day. Tiw, or Tyr, was a Norse god known for his sense of justice. 

Wednesday: Woden's Day. Woden, or Odin, was a Norse god who was one of the most powerful of them all. 

Thursday: Thor's Day. Thor was a Norse god who wielded a giant hammer. 

Friday: Frigg's Day. Frigg was a Norse god equal in power to Odin. 

Saturday: Seater's Day or Saturn's Day. Saturn was a Roman god. 

Then it even extends into our months:

January: named after Janus, the god of doors and gates
February: named after Februalia, a time period when sacrifices were made to atone for sins
March: named after Mars, the god of war
April: from aperire, Latin for “to open” (buds)
May: named after Maia, the goddess of growth of plants
June: from junius, Latin for the goddess Juno
July: named after Julius Caesar in 44 B.C.
August: named after Augustus Caesar in 8 B.C.
September: from septem, Latin for “seven”
October: from octo, Latin for “eight”
November: from novem, Latin for “nine”
December: from decem, Latin for “ten


Yes, I find it ironic, that some people make a big deal about Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny or TRADITIONS and how "UN-Christian" it is; yet continue to use the pagan days and months....without even batting an eye....


----------



## pfharris1965 (Dec 31, 2008)

*...*


----------



## Dogmusher (Dec 31, 2008)

Now see what you've gone and done.  You're gonna go and start the new year off with High Blood Pressure!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dogmusher said:


> Now see what you've gone and done.  You're gonna go and start the new year off with High Blood Pressure!



My blood pressure is good.  I just think it's funny how some run around talking about SATAN Claus, and the debil bunny, yet openly endorse pagan gods daily


----------



## Dogmusher (Dec 31, 2008)

BTW, I prefer this avatar to the puppet.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dogmusher said:


> BTW, I prefer this avatar to the puppet.



It is a dog  It will be back in a few days.  Dropped him off at the vet to get its teeth cleaned


----------



## PWalls (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> It is a dog  It will be back in a few days.  Dropped him off at the vet to get its teeth cleaned



Hoped you were getting those things removed out of his nose also.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2008)

The word "holiday" comes from "holyday."


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

PWalls said:


> Hoped you were getting those things removed out of his nose also.



Poke his eyes out?




rangerdave said:


> The word "holiday" comes from "holyday."



 SO Halloween is a HOLY day?....and Thanksgiving? and Labor Day....etc.....


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Poke his eyes out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I didn't do it! I just read that somewhere.Please don't make me look it up!


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Some on here say Easter, Christmas, and other things set as "Holy" holidays should be banned or done away with because they are PAGAN or SATANIC.
> 
> Yet the irony is, that every day of their life, those very people who support this and believe this, go on feeding the hypocrisy through the support and constant use of pagan gods EVERY DAY OF THEIR LIVES.  They even attend church on a PAGAN DAY as well....
> 
> ...





ignorance beyond belief...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Big10point said:


> ignorance beyond belief...



How is that?


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2008)

Watch it there 10pt. - I hope you're not callin' my buddy ignorant.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> How is that?



well what is a person to do regarding the day of the week or month?  we cant change these types of things.  We can refuse to accept Christianized pagan celebrations.  and refuse to lie to our kids about a fat man in a red suit that does not exist...  comparing (un) holy days and the days of the week and month???


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> Watch it there 10pt. - I hope you're not callin' my buddy ignorant.



i wouldnt do that


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2008)

Big10point said:


> i wouldnt do that



Kiddin'! He can take care of his ownself quite well.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Big10point said:


> well what is a person to do regarding the day of the week or month?  we cant change these types of things.  We can refuse to accept Christianized pagan celebrations.  and refuse to lie to our kids about a fat man in a red suit that does not exist...  comparing (un) holy days and the days of the week and month???




Why stop at (un) holy days?  Why stop at  just a few days when a much bigger impact would be to do away with days and months named after heathen gods?  That is like telling your kid, you can smoke crack once a year but meth everyday.  Why only go after a small part of the issue?  Hypocritical isn't it?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> Watch it there 10pt. - I hope you're not callin' my buddy ignorant.





Big10point said:


> i wouldnt do that



I think he was making a "generic" comment.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Why stop at (un) holy days?  Why stop at  just a few days when a much bigger impact would be to do away with days and months named after heathen gods?  That is like telling your kid, you can smoke crack once a year but meth everyday.  Why only go after a small part of the issue?  Hypocritical isn't it?



your logic is once again confusing...  not refuting the days of the week will not send me or my kids to helll...  me lying to my kids will.  teaching my kids to lie, will send them to helll. i dont concern myself with such unimportance of the days of the week... they are what they are. i cant control what they are named but i can have some say so with my kids and how they view satan claus and lying...  God is searching for people who will worship Him in Spirit and in Truth... I want to be one of those people...


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I think he was making a "generic" comment.



much better avatar btw...  i can actually look at this one without getting sick...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Big10point said:


> your logic is once again confusing...  not refuting the days of the week will not send me or my kids to helll...  me lying to my kids will.  teaching my kids to lie, will send them to helll. i dont concern myself with such unimportance of the days of the week... they are what they are. i cant control what they are named but i can have some say so with my kids and how they view satan claus and lying...  God is searching for people who will worship Him in Spirit and in Truth... I want to be one of those people...



So, by your logic, it is OK to tell them about the pagan bunny day, but not explain that the days of the week are named after heathen gods and deities?  Have you explained to them the meaning of the names of the weeks?  If not, it would be no different than you not telling them the truth about Santa (or as you prefere"Satan") Claus?  



Big10point said:


> much better avatar btw...  i can actually look at this one without getting sick...



Don't get too excited, it is only temporary.  The dog will be back in a couple days just for you


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> So, by your logic, it is OK to tell them about the pagan bunny day, but not explain that the days of the week are named after heathen gods and deities?  Have you explained to them the meaning of the names of the weeks?  If not, it would be no different than you not telling them the truth about Santa (or as you prefere"Satan") Claus?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited, it is only temporary.  The dog will be back in a couple days just for you



they know the truth about bunny day already...  and the tooth fairy, helloween and every other lie that i told them in the past... makes for a soft pillow. and they are glad that i told them the truth.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Big10point said:


> they know the truth about bunny day already...  and the tooth fairy, helloween and every other lie that i told them in the past... makes for a soft pillow. and they are glad that i told them the truth.



Well now you should tell them how we are subconsciously corrupted worldwide on a daily basis by honoring pagan gods daily....now that you know.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Well now you should tell them how we are subconsciously corrupted worldwide on a daily basis by honoring pagan gods daily....now that you know.



good idea.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Why stop at (un) holy days?  Why stop at  just a few days when a much bigger impact would be to do away with days and months named after heathen gods?  That is like telling your kid, you can smoke crack once a year but meth everyday.  Why only go after a small part of the issue?  Hypocritical isn't it?



Yes it is... but the entire NT is pagan.

Virgin birth = pagan
God becoming a man = pagan
God literally fathering a son = pagan
Savior dying/resurrected = pagan

Jesus wasn't the first. He wasn't even original.  Christianity is bits and pieces borrowed from many pagan beliefs.  Why do you think they chose Dec. 25 to celebrate Jesus' birth?  Because it appealed to pagans since they already celebrated on that day.  Why do you think Peter miraculously saw there were no longer dietary restrictions for converts? Because it appealed to pagans.  No circumcision? Appeal to pagans.   Of course, I think they would have done better to keep the sacrificial system... pagans love to sacrifice!

For even more 'proof'...   http://www.pocm.info/getting_started_pocm.html


----------



## Dogmusher (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't get too excited said:


> We're beggin' you, D2.  Drop the dog, keep the vixen.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 31, 2008)

ignorance is bliss so I'm told


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, I've got another one for you... a Messianic friend of mine once told me she never says anything is 'lucky' because the word 'luck' comes from 'Lucifer'.... now you can add that one in your mix too!


----------



## Dogmusher (Dec 31, 2008)

"luck  

15c. from M.Du. luc, shortening of gheluc "happiness, good fortune," of unknown origin. Related to M.H.G. g(e)lücke, Ger. Glück "fortune, good luck." Perhaps first borrowed in Eng. as a gambling term. Lucky break dates from 1938. To luck out "succeed through luck" is Amer.Eng. colloquial, first attested 1954.


Online Etymology Dictionary, © 2001 Douglas Harper 
Cite This Source "


----------



## EVL LS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah and if you go by the calendar you must not be "so" atheist... 

Anno Domini[1] (Medieval Latin: In the year of (the/Our) Lord),[2][3] abbreviated as AD or A.D., is a designation used to number years in the Julian and Gregorian calendars. More fully, years may be also specified as Anno Domini Nostri Iesu (Jesu) Christi ("In the Year of Our Lord Jesus Christ").

The calendar era that it numbers is based on the traditionally reckoned year of the conception or birth of Jesus. Before Christ, abbreviated as BC or B.C., is used in the English language to denote years before the start of this epoch.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 31, 2008)

EVL LS1 said:


> yeah and if you go by the calendar you must not be "so" atheist...
> 
> Anno Domini[1] (Medieval Latin: In the year of (the/Our) Lord),[2][3] abbreviated as AD or A.D., is a designation used to number years in the Julian and Gregorian calendars. More fully, years may be also specified as Anno Domini Nostri Iesu (Jesu) Christi ("In the Year of Our Lord Jesus Christ").
> 
> The calendar era that it numbers is based on the traditionally reckoned year of the conception or birth of Jesus. Before Christ, abbreviated as BC or B.C., is used in the English language to denote years before the start of this epoch.



Actually, not all today use this calendar.  In fact, the Jews don't.  And we've had this argument before... I was always taught the B.C. was B.C.E.... "Before Common Era".  At least, that's what they taught me in school  

The Jewish calendar is very accurate.  For more info, Google Maimonides Laws of Sanctifying the Moon chapter 6:2-3 and how it correllates with astronomy from new moon to new moon.  Accurate to the ten thousandths!


----------



## Israel (Dec 31, 2008)

No news here.
But the logic is severely flawed as 10 points mentioned.
I don't know anyone that purposely sets aside Monday to celebrate Monday. Or January to celebrate Janus, and still call themselves a disciple of Jesus Christ.
That these names have come from pagan origins is not news as mentioned. I've known brothers who disdained them and used 1st day of week, to speak of what's commonly called sunday, 2nd day of week for monday, etc.
Likewise 1st month instead of january etc.
The point regarding the 25th of the 12th month (december, ha) is that it is not the day of Jesus's birth by any reckoning. This is regardless of the fact that no where in scripture do we see this day set aside for celebration.
And since that time was adopted to replace the saturnalia its pagan links as a day set aside to honor those demons is plain.

The question remains, why would those who are instructed by the scriptures, and to be led by the Holy Spirit set aside such a time? Convenience? Traditions of men? My only point has always been...who has heard from the spirit of God that this day is to be set aside for a recurring celebration of something the Lord's own word never instructed?
I believe wholeheartedly it simply stems from not celebrating/commemorating what we are instructed by Jesus own word to remember...his death. And the spiritual among you know this does not mean simply knowing Jesus died on the cross. You died there, too. And me.
When we aware of participating in the Lord's death, we are thoroughly done with all our own "good ideas", done with the traditions of men regarding religious practices, done with all the emotional attachments to vain festivities as a means of serving God.
You can have santa claus and the bunny, you can have easter eggs and elves, but the moment you attach the Lord's name to any of it, you'd best be speaking by what you have heard from God amongst those of the household of faith, or be prepared for testing.
I drink a beer. My liberty is to do such.
The moment I say "I drink this beer because it's according to the Lord's word to me" I had better be able to withstand the testing of that or be found a liar.
You wanna celebrate Jesus's birth? No sweat, do it may 10, april 12 or even december 25th. Just don't start telling others it's something the Lord would have believers do unless you've heard from him about it. 
Or you are a liar.


----------



## ToLog (Dec 31, 2008)

Israel said:


> You wanna celebrate Jesus's birth? No sweat, do it may 10, april 12 or even december 25th. Just don't start telling others it's something the Lord would have believers do unless you've heard from him about it.




On the Steve & Vickie show this morning on a local radio station was speaking about some guy that chose to celebrate Christmas 365 days a year. yep. had turkey and champagne every day as part of his daily celebration of Christmas.

one thing for sure, he's right, once a year.


----------



## Big10point (Dec 31, 2008)

Israel said:


> No news here.
> But the logic is severely flawed as 10 points mentioned.
> I don't know anyone that purposely sets aside Monday to celebrate Monday. Or January to celebrate Janus, and still call themselves a disciple of Jesus Christ.
> That these names have come from pagan origins is not news as mentioned. I've known brothers who disdained them and used 1st day of week, to speak of what's commonly called sunday, 2nd day of week for monday, etc.
> ...



thanks for backing me up israel... but the name is, uh... Big10point...  just an fyi...


----------



## earl (Dec 31, 2008)

Paganism is one of the oldest beliefs while christianity is one of the newest accepted beliefs. No wonder they got to name everything.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dogmusher said:


> We're beggin' you, D2.  Drop the dog, keep the vixen.



OK.








































NOT!


----------



## Dogmusher (Jan 1, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sigh


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 1, 2009)

Dogmusher said:


> We're beggin' you, D2.  Drop the dog, keep the vixen.





dawg2 said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d2 you may cause one of us to stumble if'n you change back


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 1, 2009)

THREEJAYS said:


> d2 you may cause one of us to stumble if'n you change back



  Then you better be strong!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2009)

Good thread Dawg2, it's ashamed so many are ignoring it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 1, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Yes it is... but the entire NT is pagan.
> 
> Virgin birth = pagan
> God becoming a man = pagan
> ...



Your location says it all,DevilDawg.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jan 1, 2009)

rangerdave said:


> Your location says it all,DevilDawg.





Usually the reason people like you resort to personal attacks is because you have no argument.  So the more you attack me, the more I know you're desperate because your faith is being challenged.  If you actually had something of substance to say, you wouldn't have to resort to childish name-calling.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 1, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Good thread Dawg2, it's ashamed so many are ignoring it.




I thought so...maybe it confounds folks...


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Yes it is... but the entire NT is pagan.
> 
> Virgin birth = pagan
> God becoming a man = pagan
> ...



That's a cool web site...and it will be ignored like carbon dating.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2016)

Bam!


----------



## Israel (Dec 19, 2016)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Yes it is... but the entire NT is pagan.
> 
> Virgin birth = pagan
> God becoming a man = pagan
> ...


And therein lay all the difference.
Indeed, all not of the faith of the Son are left to sacrifice, being unable to see the final sacrifice made for all, and for all time. There is no longer a quid pro quo, one cannot answer this sacrifice with anything of his own. 
"When thou shalt make His soul an offering for sin"...a man has no part, had no part in the perfecting of that sacrifice, it is accomplished by and through the eternal will of God before man ever was. 

He was foreknown before the foundation of the world but was made manifest in the last times for the sake of you

We are late to the party of a thing not being held against us. What could not be seen, but was known, was of grace made manifest to the blind...to the end that they see. God has not changed, His grace being forever true toward what could not see reserved (in that grace) a revelation...until the fullness of time.
That men have had "hints" is among those things counted of grace...yes...a pointing toward, a necessity of a sacrifice in order to approach...one could, and might say, to some extent..._all _men have sensed this. Even pagans. But what was never concluded nor made manifestly clear as of in Christ, was that it was not _of men_ to provide this sacrifice...but of God alone...to God, alone.
But, men are bidden now, to partake. The same "one" of whom such sacrifice was made has bid men come and dine...but not bringing their own sacrifices, nor of their own substance lest they miss what is already provided..._in full_...to them.

And in that day seven women shall take hold of one man, saying, We will eat our own bread, and wear our own apparel: only let us be called by thy name, to take away our reproach.

The taking away of that reproach is inextricably linked to the surrender of "dressing and feeding" oneself.

Would one be free of that reproach? Then in that calling "let us be called by thy name" comes also the discipline needed to neither be fed nor clothed of oneself, nor of any other, but of that Name.

And what is said to one, is said to all.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, I remember 2008.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 19, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Yeah, I remember 2008.



LOL...there were some good conversations back then.  I was a gon noob in 2008


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 19, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> LOL...there were some good conversations back then.  I was a gon noob in 2008



Lots of people in this thread with "Banned" under their names.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 20, 2016)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Usually the reason people like you resort to personal attacks is because you have no argument.  So the more you attack me, the more I know you're desperate because your faith is being challenged.  If you actually had something of substance to say, you wouldn't have to resort to childish name-calling.



Preach it


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 20, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Lots of people in this thread with "Banned" under their names.



Probably from the "OSAS" Battle of 2010.  Or the "King James Only" battle of 2009.  Or the "Predestination Vs. Freewill" Battle of 2014.

So many lost......

OOPS!  I went in the wrong door.  Sorry.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 20, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> Probably from the "OSAS" Battle of 2010.  Or the "King James Only" battle of 2009.  Or the "Predestination Vs. Freewill" Battle of 2014.
> 
> So many lost......
> 
> OOPS!  I went in the wrong door.  Sorry.



That "KJV only" subject was a real killer.  The other discussions could get pretty spirited, but KJVO sent a lot of people to the "banned" vault.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Some of the non-trinity debates were interesting as well. I missed out on the KJV one.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 20, 2016)

I have read that in order to convert the Pagans Christianity used the summer and winter solstices in order to bring them over.
I'm not sure if that was true or not.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 22, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> LOL...there were some good conversations back then.  I was a gon noob in 2008



Yeah, me too. 




centerpin fan said:


> Lots of people in this thread with "Banned" under their names.



And the people over in the PF think it gets rough in there 




ambush80 said:


> Probably from the "OSAS" Battle of 2010.  Or the "King James Only" battle of 2009.  Or the "Predestination Vs. Freewill" Battle of 2014.
> 
> So many lost......
> 
> OOPS!  I went in the wrong door.  Sorry.



The Protestant vs. Catholic wars got rough at times as well


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 22, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I have read that in order to convert the Pagans Christianity used the summer and winter solstices in order to bring them over.
> I'm not sure if that was true or not.



That is very true. It was easier to get them to celebrate a holiday, when they were already used to doing that in a similar fashion. They used the same approach with the Celts and even the Vikings. The Holy Cross that the Christians favor, is very similar to Thor's hammer. While it is common knowledge that Jesus was crucified, it likely was not on a cross, but more of an X.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 22, 2016)

Capt Quirk said:


> While it is common knowledge that Jesus was crucified, it likely was not on a cross, but more of an X.



I have heard this before, but from my studies, it looks like the Romans of that time used an upright pole with a detachable cross member that was hoisted into place with the man nailed to it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 26, 2016)

Swamp Runner said:


> The Protestant vs. Catholic wars got rough at times as well



Rough would be an understatement. Lol. 

I have to say....there are some good Catholics on here.


----------

